# J'en ai marre de l'égoisme des canidés



## rezba (22 Mars 2007)

Je me suis encore fait niquer.
Y'avait, à ma portée, un fil d'un étudiant en gestion qui voulait faire de la sociologie. :love:
Un bon fil, déja entamé de main de maitre par Bassman et Bobby, qui, à leur façon, étaient en train d'expliquer au garçon qu'un des premiers fondements du sondage, c'est que les réponses ne peuvent être publiques.
Moi, qui voit ça ce matin, grand seigneur, je me dis : "vazy rezba, donne lui sa mère au minot, splique-lui la vie, quoi, marre-toi un coup".
Et voila-t-y pas que je me recherche l'étude sur les communautés de marques faite il y a deux ans (et bien faite), que j'en relis des bouts, que je prépare des bonnes vannes, que j'y passe du temps, quoi !
Et au moment où je poste, *quoa !???

*BackCat a fermé le fil JUSTE parce que le gamin a pas demandé la permission ???
Mais bien sûr qu'il a pas demandé la permission ! Il a pas réfléchi au protocole, il a pas fait de recherche dans le forum, il a fait le nioube de forum ET le nioube de sondage!



ET ON M'EMPECHERA PAS DE PENSER QUE SUR CE COUP LÀ, Y'EN AVAIT POUR TOUT LE MONDE, ET PAS SEULEMENT POUR LES TROIS PREMIERS ARRIVÉS !

égoïste !


----------



## Bassman (22 Mars 2007)

La solution a ton probl&#232;me mon cher Rezba, rejoint la communaut&#233;, tu trouvera paix, amour et s&#233;r&#233;nit&#233;. Contact Benj par mp (pr&#233;pare un RIB au cas ou ta candidature soit accept&#233;e) 




  

All&#233;luia Macg&#233; Krishna Benj !


----------



## rezba (22 Mars 2007)

J'y suis depuis tr&#232;s longtemps, mon pote. Tr&#232;s longtemps. Et le Benjamin a mon RIB. 
Non, le mieux, &#231;a serait que je puisse poster dans les fils ferm&#233;s.
Que l'on consid&#232;re qu'au vu de mes &#233;tats de services, je puisse disposer d'un des privil&#232;ges des lieutenants d'active, tout en gardant l'int&#233;gralit&#233; des privil&#232;ges des retrait&#233;s : n'avoir aucune obligation !


----------



## Bassman (22 Mars 2007)

Tu sais bien mon chauve pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;, moi m&#234;me je ne peux pas poster dans les topics ferm&#233;s d'un autre rayon que le mien.

J'suis affect&#233; au rayon "jouets" et je ne peux pas foutre la zone dans le rayon "alcool"


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2007)

C'est un canidé, BackCat, pas un félin, fait l'un,
Il en a marre des qu'uneidée fait l'autre
que faire ?
fermer.
Mais Bobby est content, finalement,
rezba a dit un truc.






Vous savez qui est chéri, vous ?


----------



## Bassman (22 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Vous savez qui est chéri, vous ?



C'est une question de sondage ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Mars 2007)

Rezba, non seulement tu es redevenu un mortel mais en plus tu doublonnes. 

C'est vraiment terrible de vieillir.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Mars 2007)

Ceci dit, ce sujet &#233;tait prometteur. 

On peut faire une p&#233;tition pour annuler sa fermeture?


----------



## Bassman (22 Mars 2007)

Je suis contre la r&#233;ouverture de ce sujet.

J'ai eu le temps de poster, et j'ai (comme d'habitude) &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s brillant dans mon intervention dr&#244;le.

T'as pas id&#233;e du nombre de coup de boule que j'ai re&#231;u depuis ce matin sur cette r&#233;ponse.

Donc nan, faut pas r&#233;ouvrir, sinon des gens risquent de me voler mon fond de commerce


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4212183 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis contre la r&#233;ouverture de ce sujet.
> 
> J'ai eu le temps de poster, et j'ai (comme d'habitude) &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s brillant dans mon intervention dr&#244;le.
> 
> ...


D'accord, et une p&#233;tition pour effacer le post de Bobby juste en dessous du tien? Comme &#231;a, t'es tout seul.


----------



## Bassman (22 Mars 2007)

Ca me va


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Mars 2007)

Rezba,

pourquoi tu ne profites pas de ce sujet pour poster ta fantastique r&#233;ponse pleine d'humour et de p&#233;dagogie?


----------



## rezba (22 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Rezba, non seulement tu es redevenu un mortel mais en plus tu doublonnes.
> 
> C'est vraiment terrible de vieillir.



Je ne doublonne pas. Je ne vois pas en quoi les préoccupations de la pustule peuvent être comparées aux miennes.



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Rezba,
> 
> pourquoi tu ne profites pas de ce sujet pour poster ta fantastique réponse pleine d'humour et de pédagogie?



Parce qu'aucun de vous ne me mérite.


----------



## Bassman (22 Mars 2007)

Et voila, le Rezba nous fait sa pr&#233;cieuse&#8230;

Allez dis le que en voulant envoyer ta r&#233;ponse tu l'as paum&#233;e et que t'es incapable de la coller ici


----------



## rezba (22 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4212248 a dit:
			
		

> Et voila, le Rezba nous fait sa pr&#233;cieuse&#8230;
> 
> Allez dis le que en voulant envoyer ta r&#233;ponse tu l'as paum&#233;e et que t'es incapable de la coller ici


Exactement.  Et &#231;a ne vaut pas la peine de recommencer.


----------



## tirhum (22 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4212248 a dit:
			
		

> Et voila, le Rezba nous fait sa pr&#233;cieuse&#8230;
> 
> Allez dis le que en voulant envoyer ta r&#233;ponse tu l'as paum&#233;e et que t'es incapable de la coller ici


Laisse, laisse... 
C'est mieux comme &#231;a, de toute fa&#231;on, il est trop chiant &#224; lire rezba !!... 
Les posts de plus de deux lignes...  



 rezbounet...  :love:


----------



## rezba (22 Mars 2007)

Ah, voil&#224; tirhum. Et Backcat arrive. Chouette.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2007)

T'aurais pu mettre un titre plus original. Outre le fait que je n'ai rien &#224; voir avec un "canid&#233;", je sais pas moi&#8230; Mais je trouve que "Dire que j'ai rat&#233; &#231;a", &#231;'aurait quand m&#234;me eu plus de gueule. Non ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ah, voilà tirhum. Et Backcat arrive. Chouette.


Merci pour ceux qui sont déjà là. 









_Tiens, bobby est dans le coin. Murde. _


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4212256 a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pu mettre un titre plus original. Outre le fait que je n'ai rien &#224; voir avec un "canid&#233;", je sais pas moi&#8230; Mais je trouve que "Dire que j'ai rat&#233; &#231;a", &#231;'aurait quand m&#234;me eu plus de gueule. Non ?


A ce propos vous remarquerez que mon fil splendide et brillant, bourr&#233; d'esprit et tout le bordel, que la tronche cite un peu plus haut, &#233;tait un "et dire que j'ai rat&#233; &#231;a" avant la lettre.

Comme d'habitude, quand j'ai une id&#233;e, c'est bien avant les macmarco et autres Rezba, qui ne sont d&#233;cid&#233;ment que de sales suiveurs sans honneur. 

je vais penser &#224; mettre des "allright reserved &#169;" sur mes id&#233;es de fils tiens.
De l&#224; &#224; ce qu'un salaud de publicitaire d&#233;guis&#233; en modo vienne me tirer mes id&#233;es brillantes pour les refourguer &#224; des vendeurs de cassoulet il n'y a pas loin.

Je vous pr&#233;viens, le premier qui me repique une id&#233;e je le balance aux poulets flics! 


EDIT : Ed, retire ton murde et mets moi un alleluia &#224; la place! Tout de suite!


----------



## rezba (22 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4212256 a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pu mettre un titre plus original. Outre le fait que je n'ai rien à voir avec un "canidé", je sais pas moi Mais je trouve que "Dire que j'ai raté ça", ç'aurait quand même eu plus de gueule. Non ?



1. Le titre n'a rien à voir avec ta condition de chat des forums. Je ne voulais pas avoir à écrire "de ces chiens de modérateurs". 

2. Justement, non, je n'avais pas raté ça. 

3. Tu es le seul en cause juste parce que j'ai eu une grande paresse au moment de rechercher les fois où c'est Amok qui m'a fait le coup (celle-là, je la mets parce que tout le monde ne lit pas tes mp.  ).


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> (blabla rébarbatif)
> (celle-là, je la mets parce que tout le monde ne lit pas tes mp.  ).


Vaut mieux pour toi, hein ? VICIEUSE !


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4212183 a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas idée du nombre de coup de boule que j'ai reçu depuis ce matin sur cette réponse.




Pfff!
Tout fout le camp sur ce forum, je le dis depuis longtemps! 


_Bouler Bassou, mais quelle idée... _


----------



## Bassman (22 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> A ce propos vous remarquerez que mon fil splendide et brillant, bourr&#233; d'esprit et tout le bordel, que la tronche cite un peu plus haut, &#233;tait un "et dire que j'ai rat&#233; &#231;a" avant la lettre.
> 
> Comme d'habitude, quand j'ai une id&#233;e, c'est bien avant les macmarco et autres Rezba, qui ne sont d&#233;cid&#233;ment que de sales suiveurs sans honneur.
> 
> ...




Tu vas bient&#244;t r&#233;clamer des droits aussi non ?

Tant que t'y es, t'as qu'&#224; mettre un &#169; sur All&#233;luia, apr&#232;s tout je suis le premier disciple adorateur de macg&#233; a le reconnaitre, j'ai la primeur


----------



## tirhum (22 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4212274 a dit:
			
		

> Vaut mieux pour toi, hein ? VICIEUSE !


Des détails ?!.....  
_J'viens d'acheter une ramette de papier.....   _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> A ce propos vous remarquerez que mon fil splendide et brillant, bourré d'esprit et tout le bordel, que la tronche cite un peu plus haut, était un "et dire que j'ai raté ça" avant la lettre.
> 
> Comme d'habitude, quand j'ai une idée, c'est bien avant les macmarco et autres Rezba, qui ne sont décidément que de sales suiveurs sans honneur.
> 
> ...



Fais gaffe, ça c'est _Tibo reserved_.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4212163 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais bien mon chauve préféré, moi même je ne peux pas poster dans les topics fermés d'un autre rayon que le mien.
> 
> J'suis affecté au rayon "jouets" et je ne peux pas foutre la zone dans le rayon "alcool"



:affraid: Ben heureusement ! Si on lâchait le troll au rayon des potions, je te dis pas le bronx !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2007)

C'est ici pour faire dresser son chien ?


----------



## Nephou (22 Mars 2007)

_rhôô tu sais ici les chiens se dressent tout seul surtout les teckels 
_


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2007)

Moi je peux encore poster dans le sujet en question, mais ca ne m'intéresse pas.


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> les fois où c'est Amok qui m'a fait le coup (celle-là, je la mets parce que tout le monde ne lit pas tes mp.  ).



Ah tiens ! Vos pouvez développer, monsieur Rezba ? Vous serez bien évidemment récompensé ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> C'est ici pour faire dresser son chien ?



 moi en voyant le titre j'ai pensée:
chouette , rezba nous la joue a la candidature presidentielle (coté vert ? ) , avec un tas de propositions pour éradiquer une fois pour toute toutes les crottes des chiens qui envahissent nos trottoirs.......

et ben non, c'est pas le sujet .......



.....tampi , un'autre fois peut etre


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> ...
> ET ON M'EMPECHERA PAS DE PENSER QUE SUR CE COUP L&#192;, Y'EN AVAIT POUR TOUT LE MONDE, ET PAS SEULEMENT POUR LES TROIS PREMIERS ARRIV&#201;S !
> 
> &#233;go&#239;ste !



Je ne peux qu'approuver ce membre particuli&#232;rement &#233;minent des forums, toujours aussi grandiose dans ses interventions  

...et moi j'arrive encore apr&#232;s la bataille pour cause de _pas de net au taf_, cette injustice to-ta-le


----------



## divoli (22 Mars 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> ...et moi j'arrive encore après la bataille pour cause de _pas de net au taf_, cette injustice to-ta-le



Oui, ben maintenant tu vas au lit, c'est l'heure !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Parce qu'aucun de vous ne me mérite.


Je plussoie : personne ne mérite ça.


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je plussoie : personne ne mérite ça.



  

On n'a pas toujours que ce qu'on mérite. Des fois, il y a du rab


----------



## Nobody (23 Mars 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je ne peux qu'approuver ce membre particulièrement éminent des forums, toujours aussi grandiose dans ses interventions




Comme quoi, n'est-ce pas, quand même, ce qui importe ce n'est pas tant le sujet que la manière de le traiter.


----------



## rezba (23 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ah tiens ! Vos pouvez développer, monsieur Rezba ? Vous serez bien évidemment récompensé ! :mouais:



Vous voudriez que je développasse ?
Que je m'adonne à ce penchant de bavard impénitent qui fait ma réputation de suffisant intarissable chez les jaloux et les impénétrables, afin qu'une fois encore je laisse aux mononeuronaux de ce forum les soins de tartiner sur leur incapacité à lire plus de deux lignes, et que les vieux aigris se fassent une joie de rouler les yeux aux ciels, ou de tronquer mes textes, que leurs yeux trop fatigués n'ont pas lus, mais qu'ils citent en les remplaçant par d'ignominieuses mentions ?

Non, monsieur l'Amok. Allez vous roulez dans les orties. 
Je pourrais vous dire ma frustration, parfois, de ne pouvoir moucher un impénitent avec talent et brio, parce que vous avez sèchement, prestement et sans gloire, fermé le cours de son intervention. Je pourrais vous dire que ce développement avorté dans l'uf aurait à tout le moins permis aux glandeurs qui inondent ce forum de leurs postillons de se focaliser un temps sur autre chose que leur insignifiance.
Mais je ne le ferais pas.

Je ne vous dirais pas non plus que votre art partagé de cadrer ce forum au scalpel empêche finalement l'expression des meilleurs, et stérilise cet espace aussi certainement qu'un micro-ondes sèche le cul d'un babouin. Qu'il n'en résulte qu'une bouillie mécaniquement distribuée de fil en fil par les mêmes contributeurs, au grand désespoir de ceux qui profitent pleinement de leur potentiel réflexif.

Mais une telle remarque n'aurait que peu de chances d'ébranler vos certitudes sécatrices, car il vous faudrait, à vous et vos semblables, une dose de courage et de lucidité qui vous est inaccessible pour accepter que seule l'intelligence clairement exprimée pourrait sortir ce forum de sa mort cérébrale.

Mais cela serait vous faire trop d'honneur, et me ferait dépenser plus d'énergie que les quelques mots suffisants à répondre à votre interrogation aussi feinte que votre smiley est hypocritement menaçant.

Je vous salue, monsieur l'Amok-à-Cadiz.


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Mars 2007)

C'est vrai qu'ils sont p&#233;nibles ces chats. 
Le mien (celui du voisin que je vais bient&#244;t adopter) vient juste pour bouffer et des caresses. Par contre, quand tu essaies de communiquer avec lui et de lui dire des trucs super passionants sur l'articulation du local et du global en anthropologie, ben il &#233;coute pas. Pire, il s'en fout. Et apr&#232;s il redemande des croquettes. Non mais, quel &#233;go&#239;ste.

(ah, on me communique que les f&#233;lid&#233;s ne sont pas le sujet du fil)(tant pis)


----------



## rezba (23 Mars 2007)

Non, ici on parle de ces chiens de.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Vous voudriez que je développasse ?
> Que je m'adonne à ce penchant de mononeuronaux de ce forum que les vieux aigris n'ont pas lus, mais sèchement, prestement et sans gloire, fermé l'uf glandeurs qui inondent  leur insignifiance.
> Mais je ne le ferais pas.
> 
> Je ne vous dirais pas non plus que votre micro-ondes sèche le cul d'un contributeurs inaccessible que seule l'intelligence clairement exprimée ferait dépenser plus d'énergie que votre smiley hypocritement monsieur.


Quel bavard impénitent ce rezba.
En plus, on comprend rien.

Ah, j'oubliais : :mouais:


----------



## Amok (23 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Mais une telle remarque n'aurait que peu de chances d'ébranler vos certitudes sécatrices, car il vous faudrait, à vous et vos semblables, une dose de courage et de lucidité qui vous est inaccessible pour accepter que seule l'intelligence clairement exprimée pourrait sortir ce forum de sa mort cérébrale.



Dieu merci, notre brillant du dôme évite les bouffes menstruelles parisiennes !


----------



## rezba (23 Mars 2007)

Pourtant, ces p&#233;riodes ne me font pas perdre l'app&#233;tit.


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'ils sont pénibles ces chats.
> Le mien (celui du voisin que je vais bientôt adopter) vient juste pour bouffer et des caresses. Par contre, quand tu essaies de communiquer avec lui et de lui dire des trucs super passionants sur l'articulation du local et du global en anthropologie, ben il écoute pas. Pire, il s'en fout. Et après il redemande des croquettes. Non mais, quel égoïste.
> 
> (ah, on me communique que les félidés ne sont pas le sujet du fil)(tant pis)



Tiens, c'est marrant, le mien fait exactement pareil quand je lui explique la _Phénoménologie de l'esprit_ de Hegel


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2007)

Cessez le génocide !

Adoptez un porcelet !

Mangez du chat !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2007)

Tous ça pour me dire que vous êtes incapables de dresser mon chien !

Merci Macgénération.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2007)

Cessez le génocide !

Adoptez une vache de garde !

Mangez du chien !


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Tous ça pour me dire que vous êtes incapables de dresser mon chien !
> 
> Merci Macgénération.



Essaie de lui expliquer Hegel. C'est un truc qui a bien marché avec la mienne. Toutes ses contradictions ont été résolues


----------



## rezba (23 Mars 2007)

Saint Jean-Bernard Pouy, priez pour leurs &#226;mes impures !


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Cessez le génocide !
> 
> Adoptez une vache de garde !
> 
> Mangez du chien !



Ah non, ça jamais !

Plutôt manger du Ponk





rezba a dit:


> Saint Jean-Bernard Pouy, priez pour leurs âmes impures !



Comme c'est curieux.

J'étais sûre que rezba allait dire un truc là


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> ...et que les vieux aigris se fassent une joie de rouler les yeux aux ciels, ...


Je ne suis pas aigri


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2007)

Ni vieux d'ailleurs


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mars 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ni vieux d'ailleurs


Bah... Disons à peine plus que moi  
Mais c'est vrai que pour l'aigreur, je dois allègrement te battre...


----------



## rezba (23 Mars 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je ne suis pas aigri





gKatarn a dit:


> Ni vieux d'ailleurs



Alors l&#224;, mon pote, je la ram&#232;nerai pas, &#224; ta place.
Parce que moi, DIP chief, j'ai pass&#233; plusieurs heures avec un de tes rejetons en iChat. Et on a eu le temps de causer, si tu vois ce que je veux dire...


----------



## rezba (23 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... Disons à peine plus que moi
> Mais c'est vrai que pour l'aigreur, je dois allègrement te battre...



Tu sais comment t'appellent tes voisins ? Lait Caillé.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Tu sais comment t'appellent tes voisins ? Lait Caill&#233;.


Avec mes voisins, &#231;a fait un bon moment qu'on ne s'adresse plus la parole


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Avec mes voisins, ça fait un bon moment qu'on ne s'adresse plus la parole



Et pour cause, ceux qui ne sont pas au fond de la rade croupissent au fond d'un vieux puit ou bouffent les pissenlits par la racine au fin fond du maquis. 


(Il y a des pissenlits, dans le maquis corse ?) :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Alors là, mon pote, je la ramènerai pas, à ta place.
> Parce que moi, DIP chief, j'ai passé plusieurs heures avec un de tes rejetons en iChat. Et on a eu le temps de causer, si tu vois ce que je veux dire...



Nan, je ne vois pas du tout


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (Il y a des pissenlits, dans le maquis corse ?) :rateau:




Nan, des pièges


----------



## JPTK (23 Mars 2007)

edit : nan rien pardon j'ai bu :rateau:


----------



## golf (23 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Mais une telle remarque n'aurait que peu de chances d'ébranler vos certitudes sécatrices, car il vous faudrait, à vous et vos semblables, une dose de courage et de lucidité qui vous est inaccessible pour accepter que seule l'intelligence clairement exprimée pourrait sortir ce forum de sa mort cérébrale.
> 
> Mais cela serait vous faire trop d'honneur, et me ferait dépenser plus d'énergie que les quelques mots suffisants à répondre à votre interrogation aussi feinte que votre smiley est hypocritement menaçant.
> 
> Je vous salue, monsieur l'Amok-à-Cadiz.


L**** sors de ce corps  



Ps : François, rappelle toi : "Les modérateurs ont toujours raison" [© Le Hobbit]
 :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Fais gaffe, ça c'est _Tibo reserved_.



Et lui qui pensait qu'on ne le verrait pas trop !  Quel présomptueux ce Bobby  

Si j'ai bien compris, tout est bon pour castrer intellectuellement Rezba, même les moyens inconscients


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris, tout est bon pour castrer intellectuellement Rezba, m&#234;me les moyens inconscients



Surtout pas. 

Tout ce que dit rezba est int&#233;ressant. 

Il faut lire ses posts jusqu'au bout pour en tirer toute la substance.

Alors, bien s&#251;r, je suis oblig&#233;e de conc&#233;der que, sur la forme, il peut y avoir (parfois, mais pas souvent) quelques longueurs, au milieu, entre les point-virgule.

Quelques passages (l&#233;g&#232;rement) inutiles.

Mais, sur le fond, tout est bon.


----------



## rezba (24 Mars 2007)

En attendant, j'ai fait sortir le barbu.
Alors envoyez les coups de boules, parce que &#231;a vaut son pesant de cacahou&#232;tes.


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2007)

Raccolage


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> En attendant, j'ai fait sortir le barbu.
> Alors envoyez les coups de boules, parce que ça vaut son pesant de cacahouètes.


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Mars 2007)

golf a dit:


> L**** sors de ce corps
> :rateau:





rezba a dit:


> En attendant, j'ai fait sortir le barbu.
> Alors envoyez les coups de boules, parce que ça vaut son pesant de cacahouètes.





Luc G a dit:


>



Bof, que des petits jeunes sans expérience


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> En attendant, j'ai fait sortir le barbu.


C'est ton côté Frankenstein ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


>



Que veux-tu, nous avons une filiation avec les grands singes en plus ou moins poilus


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Surtout pas.
> 
> Tout ce que dit rezba est intéressant.


Ouais.

La première ligne en tous cas.
Après, je ne sais pas, je ne lis pas.
Faut dire qu'il est d'un bavard ce rezba.....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> En attendant, j'ai fait sortir le barbu.
> Alors envoyez les coups de boules, parce que &#231;a vaut son pesant de cacahou&#232;tes.


Bon.
Je viens de v&#233;rifier, c'est pas interdit dans la charte&#8230;

'Chier !!!!:mouais:


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Mars 2007)

Chaque fois que je lis un sujet dans le bar j'h&#233;site entre &#234;tre mort de rire ou fuir vers les forums de dev...


Mais bon l&#224; j'ai rigol&#233; quand m&#234;me


----------



## rezba (24 Mars 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Raccolage





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4214758 a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> Je viens de v&#233;rifier, c'est pas interdit dans la charte&#8230;
> 
> 'Chier !!!!:mouais:



C'&#233;tait interdit. Mais le modo qui avait interdit &#231;a est mort. Con, hein !? 
En attendant j'attends toujours.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2007)

Tu attends quoi ? Tu ne sais pas que les fils &#224; coups de boules sont interdits ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4214863 a dit:
			
		

> Tu attends quoi ? Tu ne sais pas que les fils à coups de boules sont interdits ?


Moi merci, il y a des sites pour ça ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2007)

Toi merci, oui !


----------



## rezba (24 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4214863 a dit:
			
		

> Tu attends quoi ? Tu ne sais pas que les fils à coups de boules sont interdits ?



T'as un article de la charte, là-dessus ? Ou même de la licence IV ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2007)

Non non. Il y a bien des posts de Benjamin, par contre, n'&#233;tant pas archiviste&#8230; Mais je peux arbitrairement aussi d&#233;cider de fermer &#224; peu pr&#232;s tout ce qui me p&#234;te les c.ouilles, tu le sais bien


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4214871 a dit:
			
		

> Non non. Il y a bien des posts de Benjamin, par contre, n'étant pas archiviste Mais je peux arbitrairement aussi décider de fermer à peu près tout ce qui me pête les c.ouilles, tu le sais bien


Sus à l'oppresseur ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2007)

Bon :mouais:
Si il le faut&#8230;

Je peux m'asseoir ?


----------



## tirhum (24 Mars 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Sus à l'oppresseur ! :love:


Je vois que tu te réveilles à quelques occasions particulières !...  
Tu me navres à un point dont tu n'as pas idée !...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4214873 a dit:
			
		

> Bon :mouais:
> Si il le faut
> 
> Je peux m'asseoir ?


Comme tu voudras, mais je te connais : y'en a pas pour longtemps.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Je vois que tu te réveilles à quelques occasions particulières !...


Je ne me déplace pas en troupeau.


----------



## tirhum (24 Mars 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je ne me déplace pas en troupeau.


Je profite de la "prise au vent"... 
_
J'm'amuse, quoi !... _


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Comme tu voudras, mais je te connais : y'en a pas pour longtemps.


Ah merde !!! Qui t'a dit ??


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4214882 a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde !!! Qui t'a dit ??


Je suis peut-&#234;tre vil, m&#233;chant, m&#233;disant, pervers, canaille, voyou, d&#233;bile, ind&#233;crottable, primaire, cr&#233;tin, m&#233;chant (je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit ?), racoleur et fouille-merde, mais je ne suis pas une balance ! R&#233;glez &#231;a en famille.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Mars 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je suis peut-&#234;tre vil, m&#233;chant, m&#233;disant, pervers, canaille, voyou, d&#233;bile, ind&#233;crottable, primaire, cr&#233;tin, m&#233;chant (je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit ?), racoleur et fouille-merde, mais je ne suis pas une *balance* ! R&#233;glez &#231;a en famille.


On m'appelle? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On m'appelle? :love:


Mais Ed Au point où tu as élevé la traîtrise, tu n'es plus vraiment une balance : tu es un artiste.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Mars 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Mais Ed Au point où tu as élevé la traîtrise, tu n'es plus vraiment une balance : tu es un artiste.


:style: 

T'as oubli&#233; de mettre une majuscule.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> T'as oublié de mettre une majuscule.


Tu pousses le bouchon, Maurice. N'oublie pas que tu es et reste mon nioube. :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Mars 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu pousses le bouchon, Maurice. N'oublie pas que tu es et reste mon nioube. :rateau:


Non, non. 

J'appartiens aux puissants de ce forum. Les rouges, ou les verts. 


Mais qu'est ce que je peux &#233;crire comme conneries. :mouais: 
Je n'appartiens &#224; personne, si ce n'est au plus offrant.


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mais qu'est ce que je peux écrire comme conneries. :mouais:



Oui, on sait


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Mars 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Mais Ed Au point où tu as élevé la traîtrise, tu n'es plus vraiment une balance : tu es un artiste.


Dans le genre y a Silvio qu'est pas mal non plus


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mars 2007)

/me pense que p4bl0 semble un beau d&#233;lateur de premi&#232;re classe


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Mars 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> /me pense que p4bl0 semble un beau d&#233;lateur de premi&#232;re classe


Moi ??! 

Pas du tout, j'ai juste jou&#233; &#224; WOTCA avec lui...  :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Mars 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Dans le genre y a Silvio qu'est pas mal non plus


Je sais, je lui ai donn&#233; des cours particuliers.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Pas du tout, j'ai juste joué à WOTCA avec lui...  :rateau:


Ça me rappelle la fois où j'ai viré rezba de son poste de Chambellan au château. C'était le bon temps.


----------



## mado (26 Mars 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ça me rappelle la fois où j'ai viré rezba de son poste de Chambellan au château. C'était le bon temps.



Egoïste ! T'as pensé aux dommages collatéraux ?


----------



## rezba (3 Avril 2007)

Et voil&#224; ! Je viens encore de passer &#224; c&#244;t&#233; d'un fil ou non seulement y'avait un nioube face aux chacals, mais ou en plus, y'avait un lien vers un site espagnol (d&#233;ja, c'est bon signe) dans lequel, visiblement, y'avait des lapines de cheval. Quelle barbie, de se faire ken comme &#231;a.
Z'&#234;tes vraiment que des chiens &#233;go&#239;stes !

Et puis les zautres qu'ont pas de travail et qui font rien qu'&#224; glander sur le forum &#224; profiter de tous les bons coups, &#231;a m'&#233;nerve aussi, aussi !


----------



## Bassman (3 Avril 2007)

Roh t'en fais pas mon Rezb' loulou, demain il ouvrira un autre topic not' champion  


PS aux fachos modos du bar : Le cassez pas trop vite quand même, il a de l'avenir ce petit


----------



## rezba (3 Avril 2007)

Et comme le dit le grand loup, lorsqu'il cause au coin du bois : " il ne manque pas d'air" ! :love::rateau:


----------



## tirhum (3 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4224764 a dit:
			
		

> Roh t'en fais pas mon Rezb' loulou, demain il ouvrira un autre topic not' champion
> 
> 
> PS aux fachos modos du bar : Le cassez pas trop vite quand m&#234;me, il a de l'avenir ce petit


C'est clair !... :rateau:
Vu son ratio, messages au compteur/sujets ouverts...


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Avril 2007)

Et merde, j'l'ai loupé aussi. 

Bon, en même temps, j'étais occupé avec Ed sur un autre forum fantastique, on peut pas tout faire..


----------



## Bassman (3 Avril 2007)

On peut p'tet mettre en place un syst&#232;me d'alerte automatique parall&#232;le 

En cas de trolls, le premier qui le voit envoi un mp aux autres


----------



## tirhum (3 Avril 2007)

J'en vois un (gros) bien poilu, l&#224; !...


----------



## Bassman (3 Avril 2007)

Ca a rien &#224; voir


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Et voil&#224; ! Je viens encore de passer &#224; c&#244;t&#233; d'un fil ou non seulement y'avait un nioube face aux chacals, mais ou en plus, y'avait un lien vers un site espagnol (d&#233;ja, c'est bon signe) dans lequel, visiblement, y'avait des lapines de cheval. Quelle barbie, de se faire ken comme &#231;a.
> Z'&#234;tes vraiment que des chiens &#233;go&#239;stes !
> 
> Et puis les zautres qu'ont pas de travail et qui font rien qu'&#224; glander sur le forum &#224; profiter de tous les bons coups, &#231;a m'&#233;nerve aussi, aussi !


M'en parle pas! M&#234;me moi qui ne glande rien, je suis pass&#233; &#224; cot&#233;. 

Je suis vraiment un bon &#224; rien! 



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et merde, j'l'ai loup&#233; aussi.
> 
> Bon, en m&#234;me temps, j'&#233;tais occup&#233; avec Ed sur un autre forum fantastique, on peut pas tout faire..



Ah oui, c'est vrai. Vive l'informatique, surtout quand c'est facile! :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Avril 2007)

Est-ce qu'il y avait des logos personnalisés sur des T-shirts dans ce site espagnol ?


----------



## Bassman (3 Avril 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il y avait des logos personnalis&#233;s sur des T-shirts dans ce site espagnol ?



Soit pas si press&#233;. Demain un autre th&#232;me par notre ami Djayhh, et en fin de semaine, un topic pour passer la semaine &#224; la loupe


----------



## rezba (3 Avril 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il y avait des logos personnalisés sur des T-shirts dans ce site espagnol ?




Heu... Comment dire... Du peu que j'en ai vu, y'avait pas beaucoup de t-shirts.


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Heu... Comment dire... Du peu que j'en ai vu, y'avait pas beaucoup de t-shirts.


Ah murde!

Quelqu'un peut rouvrir un fil avec le lien?


Nan, je suis juste curieux, c'est tout.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

Ne soyez pas m&#233;chants avec ce pauvre djayhh - il a quand m&#234;me ouvert 44 sujets en un peu plus d'un an - ce qui, en excluant les f&#234;tes et les vacances scolaires, fait grosso-modo un par semaine.
Normal qu'&#224; ce rythme, des fois, il se foire un peu.




Ed, vilain, tu devrais avoir honte !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Avril 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah murde!
> 
> Quelqu'un peut rouvrir un fil avec le lien?
> 
> ...



Demande à Tirhum. En plus d'être un archiviste, c'est un petit être lubrique et pervers. Il devrait l'avoir conservé dans ses signets. 



PonkHead a dit:


> Ne soyez pas méchants avec ce pauvre djayhh - il a quand même ouvert 44 sujets en un peu plus d'un an - ce qui, en excluant les fêtes et les vacances scolaires, fait grosso-modo un par semaine.
> Normal qu'à ce rythme, des fois, il se foire un peu.
> 
> 
> ...




Ben quoi? Je lui ai pas parlé de T-shirts?


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Je vous salue, monsieur l'Amok-à-Cadiz.



_t'as oublié le ® alèm derrière l'amok-à-Cadiz j'ai aussi l'amokette, l'amok-tare, l'amokerie, etc me pique pas mes blagues nulles ! 

ceci dit je t'aime mon chéri ! :love:_


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Et voil&#224; ! Je viens encore de passer &#224; c&#244;t&#233; d'un fil ou non seulement y'avait un nioube face aux chacals, mais ou en plus, y'avait un lien vers un site espagnol (d&#233;ja, c'est bon signe) dans lequel, visiblement, y'avait des lapines de cheval. Quelle barbie, de se faire ken comme &#231;a.
> Z'&#234;tes vraiment que des chiens &#233;go&#239;stes !
> 
> Et puis les zautres qu'ont pas de travail et qui font rien qu'&#224; glander sur le forum &#224; profiter de tous les bons coups, &#231;a m'&#233;nerve aussi, aussi !


Mou du genou, ouais il fut un temps où ta verve n'avait d'égale que ta vivacité. On va finir par te ranger avec Amok (qui s'il n'avait pas été lui-même modérateur ici-bas, n'aurait lui non plus pas pu poster   )


----------



## rezba (3 Avril 2007)

J'ai cru qu'il y avait un post de BackCat, mais non, en fait.
Amok, tu l'as vu, ce post, toi ?
Comprends pas.


----------



## Bassman (3 Avril 2007)

Note : Prendre RdV chez l'ophtalmo pour Rezba - Pr&#233;voir verres progressifs


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> J'ai cru qu'il y avait un post de BackCat, mais non, en fait.
> Amok, tu l'as vu, ce post, toi ?
> Comprends pas.


Merdalor&#169; !!

Un post de Rezba ! 

Dis moi, vieux-ch&#234;ne ? Sont o&#249; les glands qui d'habitude nous pr&#233;viennent de l'imminence de tes commissions ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Avril 2007)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] Sont où les glands qui d'habitude nous préviennent de l'imminence de tes commissions ? 
[/QUOTE]

DTC! 

:style:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

Reli&#233;s par une corde, je pr&#233;sume ?
Monsieur a des raffinements qu'on ne lui soup&#231;onnait pas


----------



## rezba (3 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4224906 a dit:
			
		

> Merdalor© !!
> 
> Un post de Rezba !
> 
> Dis moi, vieux-chêne ? Sont où les glands qui d'habitude nous préviennent de l'imminence de tes commissions ?




Zétète, yack xantophile wallon, vieil urètre trahissant ses réels pairs, ...  :rateau::rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

Faites gaffe ! y'a Rezba qui va &#233;crire un truc dans un profil


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Z&#233;t&#232;te, yack xantophile wallon, vieil ur&#232;tre trahissant ses r&#233;els pairs, ...  :rateau::rateau:


Attention Rezba, tu deviens monomaniaque. 



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4224920 a dit:
			
		

> Faites gaffe ! y'a Rezba qui va &#233;crire un truc dans un profil



Et murde, moi qui croyais &#234;tre un privil&#233;gi&#233;.


----------



## Bassman (3 Avril 2007)

Nan il fait popo dans tous les profils, ou presque  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4224926 a dit:
			
		

> Nan il fait popo dans tous les profils, ou presque  :rateau:


Dans le genre, c'est pas le plus incontinent...


----------



## rezba (3 Avril 2007)

Je ne fais pas "popo", monsieur. Je disperse une collection. Et puisque c'est ainsi, tu n'en auras pas.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

Je confirme !


----------



## rezba (3 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Attention Rezba, tu deviens monomaniaque.
> 
> 
> 
> Et murde, moi qui croyais être un privilégié.



Tiens, tu vois, tu te réponds à toi même.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Je ne fais pas "popo", monsieur. Je disperse une collection. Et puisque c'est ainsi, tu n'en auras pas.


Evidemment. L&#224;, je m'aper&#231;ois que j'aurais d&#251; te signifier ma reconnaissance par avance.

Tr&#232;s bien !

Puisqu'il en est ainsi, tu recevras le tien incessamment !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4224926 a dit:
			
		

> Nan il fait popo dans tous les profils, ou presque  :rateau:


Le presque c'est moi.
Entre autres.


----------



## rezba (3 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4224931 a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme !




Rigole, toi. Ton abécédaire va être salé, crois-le. Pour le "k" (qui est le pivot de la chose), j'hésite encore entre kit-et-kat, képi ou kommandantur...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Tiens, tu vois, tu te r&#233;ponds &#224; toi m&#234;me.


Mais, M&#212;sieur Rezba, ce n'&#233;tait pas une question. 
Non mais. 






rezba a dit:


> Rigole, toi. Ton ab&#233;c&#233;daire va &#234;tre sal&#233;, crois-le. Pour le "k" (qui est le pivot de la chose), j'h&#233;site encore entre kit-et-kat, k&#233;pi ou kommandantur...



Toi, je te retiens. Le K me reste en travers.


----------



## rezba (3 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le presque c'est moi.
> Entre autres.



Et mon antipyrine, elle compte pour du beurre ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Et mon antipyrine, elle compte pour du beurre ?


Ah c'était toi ?!?!?!?


hé hé hé


----------



## Bassman (3 Avril 2007)

Triste quand m&#234;me non ?

On est tous l&#224; &#224; flooder dans ce sujet, qui pourtant fait l'unanimit&#233;, et l'inimiti&#233; des mod&#233;rateurs, car ce sont tous des enfoir&#233;s.

Donc, on flood tous ici, en attendant, la goutte de sueur perlant sur notre front (notre graaaaand front d&#233;gag&#233;, pour certains proche de la calvitie), l'ouverture d'un nouveau topic de champion par le d&#233;sormais c&#233;l&#232;bre Djayhh.

J'imagine bien la sc&#232;ne d&#233;j&#224;.

Rezba, le cr&#226;ne refl&#233;tant le Textedit d&#233;j&#224; tout r&#233;dig&#233;, d&#233;j&#224; dans le presse papier, qui recharge fr&#233;n&#233;tiquement le bar, pr&#234;t &#224; coller son imbouffable, indigeste texte d'au moins 400 lignes sur "L'&#233;tat du nioub dans une communaut&#233; ferm&#233;e - &#233;tude de soci&#233;t&#233; par Rezba"

BackCat bave d&#233;j&#224;. Encore une fois, ili sait que la vieille courge de Rezba n'arrivera pas a temps et il se gausse par avance.

Bobby cherche d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;ment une phrase choc, un gimmick. Y'a bien "Prout", &#231;a le fait bien rire, mais il voudrait quelque chose de plus fort en terme d'image. Et puis bon, &#224; quoi sert de r&#233;fl&#233;chir, de pr&#233;parer la r&#233;daction d'une telle r&#233;partie alors que peut &#234;tre, encore un coup, il arrivera apr&#232;s la bataille.

Amok, lui s'en fout, de toutes fa&#231;ons topic ferm&#233; ou pas, il pourra la placer sa super vanne.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4224949 a dit:
			
		

> Triste quand m&#234;me non ?
> 
> On est tous l&#224; &#224; flooder dans ce sujet, qui pourtant fait l'unanimit&#233;, et l'inimiti&#233; des mod&#233;rateurs, car ce sont tous des enfoir&#233;s.
> 
> ...


Il a quand m&#234;me l'air sympa ce forum, un jour faudra que je pense &#224; m'acheter un ordi.


----------



## rezba (3 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4224949 a dit:
			
		

> Rezba, le cr&#226;ne refl&#233;tant le Textedit d&#233;j&#224; tout r&#233;dig&#233;, d&#233;j&#224; dans le presse papier, qui recharge fr&#233;n&#233;tiquement le bar, pr&#234;t &#224; coller son imbouffable, indigeste texte d'au moins 400 lignes sur "L'&#233;tat du nioub dans une communaut&#233; ferm&#233;e - &#233;tude de soci&#233;t&#233; par Rezba"



Je me permets de corriger quelques erreurs de nioube gliss&#233;es dans ce texte.
1. J'&#233;cris sur UBB Composer, avec code UBB int&#233;gr&#233;s.
2. VBulletin n'accepte pas de textes de 400 lignes. Ou alors de 400 lignes de 2,2 caract&#232;res.
3. Je ne suis pas une vieille courge, mais un potimarron dans la force de l'&#226;ge.

Pour le reste, et notamment les autres, tu as tout &#224; fait raison.













Sauf pour Amok. Ses vannes sont poucraves.


----------



## tirhum (3 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Demande à Tirhum. En plus d'être un archiviste, c'est un petit être lubrique et pervers. Il devrait l'avoir conservé dans ses signets.
> (...)


Pas conservé dans mes signets, j'ai mes priorités ! 
Par contre j'ai de la mémoire, moi !... pour le nom du site...  
Et pour d'autres choses...


----------



## Bassman (3 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas conservé dans mes signets, j'ai mes priorités !
> Par contre j'ai de la mémoire, moi !... pour le nom du site...
> Et pour d'autres choses...



Vas y balance


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Avril 2007)

Fait chier tirhum j'y ai cru! 

J'ai parcouru tout ton post frénétiquement (surtout les smilies) attendant que mon triste curseur se change en petite main fragile, m'indiquant un cadeau laissé par un ami...
Et non, rien, que d'chi, peau d'balle, nada.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

Un cadeau laiss&#233; par un _ami_ ? Pourquoi t'as cherch&#233; dans son post ?  :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (3 Avril 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Fait chier tirhum j'y ai cru!
> 
> J'ai parcouru tout ton post frénétiquement (surtout les smilies) attendant que mon triste curseur se change en petite main fragile, m'indiquant un cadeau laissé par un ami...
> Et non, rien, que d'chi, peau d'balle, nada.


On se connaît, M'sieur ?!...   



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4225118 a dit:
			
		

> Un cadeau laissé par un _ami_ ? Pourquoi t'as cherché dans son post ?  :mouais: :rateau:


 :rateau:  


_De toutes façons mes smilies sont "asexués", pour l'instant....  _


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4225118 a dit:
			
		

> Un cadeau laiss&#233; par un _ami_ ? Pourquoi t'as cherch&#233; dans son post ?  :mouais: :rateau:


Je peux flatter le dessineux sans qu'un modo aux mains sales vienne me p&#233;ter mes plans?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Avril 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je peux flatter le dessineux sans qu'un modo aux mains sales vienne me p&#233;ter mes plans?


Allez hop, manque de respect avec la mod&#233;ration. Je clique l&#224;-dessus direct. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nam&#233;o.


----------



## Amok (3 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Allez hop, manque de respect avec la mod&#233;ration. Je clique l&#224;-dessus direct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci, mon petit Ed.

Dis donc, Bobby... Tu veux que je te pousse, pour plus d'&#233;lan ?! 



Excuses. Maintenant.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Merci, mon petit Ed.
> 
> Dis donc, Bobby... Tu veux que je te pousse, pour plus d'&#233;lan ?!
> 
> ...


Il va de soi que je n'ai point &#224; vous f&#233;liciter ou m&#234;me &#224; vous conseiller. 

Cependant, j'ose vous pr&#233;ciser qu'avec un individu aussi sombre et irrespectueux que Bobby, il est parfaitement inutile de demander ou d'attendre des excuses. 

Un bon coup de pied au cul associ&#233; &#224; un ban de 72 heures seront bien plus efficaces. 

En vous remerciant pour l'attention que vous ne manquerez pas de porter &#224; ce post. 

Ed.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Un bon coup de pied au cul associ&#233; &#224; un ban de 72 heures seront bien plus efficaces.



La question est : sera-ce suffisant pour convaincre ?


----------



## Amok (3 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> un individu aussi sombre et irrespectueux que Bobby




Il n'est ni sombre ni irrespectueux, mais très très abruti (©Doquéville) et depuis qu'il a ce manteau et cette couronne ridicule, il ne se sent plus faire sous lui.
Mais il a encore des doigts, même s'ils ne sentent pas bon, et il peut taper sur son clavier pour s'excuser.
Nous verrons la suite à donner a ce faux pas.


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Avril 2007)

Les pratiques des "mod&#233;rateurs" de ce forum sont proprement honteuses.

On m'a d&#233;j&#224; fait des remontrances alors que je faisais simplement remarquer que j'appr&#233;ciais la mise en place d'une censure &#233;volutive qui permet d&#233;s &#224; pr&#233;sent d'&#233;crire "pute"
Maintenant on me demande des excuses alors que c'est la faute &#224; BackCat (le m&#233;chant, le veule)

Il se trouve que j'ai d&#233;couvert un splendide forum ce matin, bien plus sympathique et convivial que celui-ci. (oui, j'ai d&#233;couvert que sur internet il y avait PLUSIEURS forums! :affraid: On me l'avait jamais dit)
Je pense que je vais y migrer d&#233;finitivement, et faudra pas chialer. 

EDIT :
Pour recoller au sujet (oui, je fais des efforts moi m&#244;&#244;&#244;ssieur) : je tiens &#224; m'indigner.
J'ai encore loup&#233; un fil splendide. 
J'ai envie de dire : "et dire que j'ai rat&#233; &#231;a".


----------



## mado (3 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4224949 a dit:
			
		

> Triste quand m&#234;me non ?
> 
> On est tous l&#224; &#224; flooder dans ce sujet, qui pourtant fait l'unanimit&#233;, et l'inimiti&#233; des mod&#233;rateurs, car ce sont tous des enfoir&#233;s.




Du coup tu vas avoir un fil juste pour toi.. 


edit : de plus en plus rapide..


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Avril 2007)

mado a dit:


> Du coup tu vas avoir un fil juste pour toi..
> 
> SirG, c'est ton double pseudo ? Pfff, prêt à tout..


Il est pass&#233; vite celui-l&#224;, m&#234;me pas eu le temps de r&#233;pondre.


----------



## Amok (3 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4224949 a dit:
			
		

> Amok, lui s'en fout, de toutes façons topic fermé ou pas, il pourra la placer sa super vanne.





rezba a dit:


> Pour le reste, et notamment les autres, tu as tout à fait raison.
> Sauf pour Amok. Ses vannes sont poucraves.




Parfait, parfait. Mon petit rezba, après avoir visité les parties les plus glorieuses de ce forum, je pense que tu vas bientôt en découvrir les endroits les plus humides, les plus infâmes, peuplés de nioubs rageurs et d'anciens qui éructent les restes de repas mensuels ou chantent toute la journée des ritournelles à faire mourir une colonie de lombrics.

Prépare ton casque, la descente se fait tête la première et ce n'est pas l'épaisseur de la peau de fondement que tu t'es fait greffer sur le dome qui va te protéger.

Comme j'ai avec toi des souvenirs tendres et amusants, je vais te donner un conseil : mets les mains en avant et n'oublies pas de te oindre d'huile pour le toboggan. A l'arrivée, tire direct dans le tas pour te faire respecter.


----------



## rezba (3 Avril 2007)

Mon loup.

Tu sais que tu n'as pas besoin de rodomontades torquemadesques pour que je t'aime et que je t'admire. Mais l&#224;, non, tu fais fausse route, tu pisses de travers.
Tes vannes sont parfois poucraves, oui, &#231;a arrive &#224; tous.
Mais surtout, le chat te fait dans l'dos.

Balance-moi chez les nioubes pourris si tu veux, mais lui, le sale fourbe, il te poussera &#224; l'hospice sans plus personne pour te d&#233;fendre.


----------



## Amok (3 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Mon loup.
> 
> Tu sais que tu n'as pas besoin de rodomontades torquemadesques pour que je t'aime et que je t'admire. Mais là, non, tu fais fausse route, tu pisses de travers.
> Tes vannes sont parfois poucraves, oui, ça arrive à tous.
> ...




Ah ! Le Judas ! J'en étais sûr !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Comme j'ai avec toi des souvenirs tendres et amusants


Quels souvenirs tendres ? J'en étais sûr ! Et l'aveu vient en public encore !

Je t'ai donné mes plus belles années !


----------



## tirhum (3 Avril 2007)

En quel si&#232;cle ?!... 
_(question vestimentaire...)... _


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Mon loup.
> 
> Tu sais que tu n'as pas besoin de rodomontades torquemadesques pour que je t'aime et que je t'admire. Mais l&#224;, non, tu fais fausse route, tu pisses de travers.
> Tes vannes sont parfois poucraves, oui, &#231;a arrive &#224; tous.
> ...


Et ben voyons !

On vous a pass&#233; _r&#232;glement de compte &#224; OK Coral _avant la sieste pour que vous soyez remont&#233;s comme deux suissesses extra-plates ?

T'fa&#231;on, c'est bien connu hein ? C'est la faute aux jeunes si tout fout l'camp ;D


----------



## golf (4 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Parfait, parfait. Mon petit rezba, après avoir visité les parties les plus glorieuses de ce forum, je pense que tu vas bientôt en découvrir les endroits les plus humides, les plus infâmes, peuplés de nioubs rageurs et d'anciens qui éructent les restes de repas mensuels ou chantent toute la journée des ritournelles à faire mourir une colonie de lombrics.


Il n'y a que ce que l'on ne connaît pas qui fait peur


----------



## Bassman (4 Avril 2007)

Bon ben j'ai bien foutu ma merde moi, j'peux y aller


----------



## Amok (4 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Quels souvenirs tendres ? J'en étais sûr ! Et l'aveu vient en public encore !
> 
> Je t'ai donné mes plus belles années !




Il m'a fait boire !

Je chuchotais ton nom dans une semi-conscience mais il n'en avait que cure ! Le lendemain, le pourpre au front, j'ai immédiatement pris la fuite pour te retrouver !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4225418 a dit:
			
		

> ... remontés comme deux suissesses extra-plates ?



Marie84 et Aurélie85?...


----------



## rezba (4 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4225577 a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben j'ai bien foutu ma merde moi, j'peux y aller



Que dalle. Soit ce point est &#224; moi, soit il est &#224; l'Amok.
Moi je dis qu'il est &#224; moi. Sans moi, y'a pas la r&#233;plique d'Amok. 
BackCat, t'en penses quoi ?

Ce qui nous ferait, pour 2007 :
Alem : 1 point
LucG : 1 point
Rezba : 2 points.


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2007)

_ya triche ! 
_


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Avril 2007)

Au lieu de gueuler mon Rezba, et pour rester dans le sujet, je me permets de te faire remarquer qu'il y a un tout nouveau fil juste a c&#244;t&#233;, tout beau et tout, ou tu peux venir coller un grand texte bien compliqu&#233;. (genre sur la subjectivit&#233;, qu'est-ce que le beau, enfin je te laisse faire tu trouveras bien un truc chiant &#224; raconter. )

Ne traine pas trop quand m&#234;me.
Bisous.


----------



## rezba (4 Avril 2007)

J'ai pas le temps, je lis le journal dans l'onglet d'&#224; c&#244;t&#233;.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> J'ai pas le temps, je lis le journal dans l'onglet d'&#224; c&#244;t&#233;.


Ah ouais, quand m&#234;me. Fais gaffe au surmenage.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Que dalle. Soit ce point est &#224; moi, soit il est &#224; l'Amok.
> Moi je dis qu'il est &#224; moi. Sans moi, y'a pas la r&#233;plique d'Amok.
> BackCat, t'en penses quoi ?
> 
> ...


Moi j'en sais rien.
Pi j'ai pas l'temps, j'ai rigoler.com sur un deuxi&#232;me onglet


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2007)

_&#231;a promet &#224; la prochaine r&#233;union du &#169;ercle tiens&#8230; on la fait chez Amok ? (il peut plus trop se d&#233;placer le vieillard&#8230; )
_


----------



## Bassman (4 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> J'ai pas le temps, je lis le journal dans l'onglet d'à côté.



Ah bah faudra pas te plaindre si ça ferme d'ici là


----------



## Bassman (4 Avril 2007)

:modo: ALERTE NOUVEAU FIL ! :modo:

Magnez vous les gars, ça va vite fermer cuila je pense


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4225807 a dit:
			
		

> :modo: ALERTE NOUVEAU FIL ! :modo:
> 
> Magnez vous les gars, ça va vite fermer cuila je pense


Tu pourrais mettre un lien. Feignasse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tu pourrais mettre un lien. Feignasse.




Rhoooo ... L'hôpital qui se fout de la charité !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Rhoooo ... L'hôpital qui se fout de la charité !


Et allez! Encore un pour me pourrir sur mon soi-disant dilettantisme.  

Je suis pas paresseux, juste incomp&#233;tent.


----------



## Bassman (4 Avril 2007)

C'est quoi ce bordel !!

Un coup de boule qui a disparu !! 
Tout &#231;a pasque ces fachos de modos ont supprim&#233; la discussion et pouf perdu le coup de boule !!

Pourtant je l'ai gagn&#233; a la sueur de mes posts marrant !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4225892 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce bordel !!
> 
> Un coup de boule qui a disparu !!
> 
> Pourtant je l'ai gagn&#233; a la sueur de mes posts marrant !!


Tu fais bien d'en parler! J'&#233;tais justement en train de penser &#224; toi.


----------



## JPTK (4 Avril 2007)

J'ouvrirais bien un fil bien désuet et succinct pour nourrir votre appétit insatiable mais je prendrais de gros risques en le faisant, vous m'en voyez fort navré


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4225892 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce bordel !!
> 
> Un coup de boule qui a disparu !!
> Tout &#231;a pasque ces fachos de modos ont supprim&#233; la discussion et pouf perdu le coup de boule !!
> ...


J'ai supprim&#233; les fils du jour. Le cdb a disparu mais ils sont toujours compt&#233;s.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'ouvrirais bien un fil bien désuet et succinct pour nourrir votre appétit insatiable mais je prendrais de gros risques en le faisant, vous m'en voyez fort navré


Courageux mais pas t&#233;m&#233;raire, hein ?


----------



## Bassman (4 Avril 2007)

Te fais pas chier JPTK, un nioub le fera pour toi rapidement, j'en doute pas 

Mais si tu veux, fais le


----------



## JPTK (4 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4225916 a dit:
			
		

> Courageux mais pas téméraire, hein ?



Juste conscient.


----------



## JPTK (4 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4225917 a dit:
			
		

> Te fais pas chier JPTK, un nioub le fera pour toi rapidement, j'en doute pas
> 
> Mais si tu veux, fais le



Je peux pas je suis suivi j'te jure


----------



## Bassman (4 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je peux pas je suis suivi j'te jure



Un peu de paranoïa non ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'ouvrirais bien un fil bien désuet et succinct pour nourrir votre appétit insatiable mais je prendrais de gros risques en le faisant, vous m'en voyez fort navré


J'ai essayé un jour, mais ça a foiré. Malgré tous mes efforts, c'était intéressant.


----------



## Bassman (4 Avril 2007)

non rien


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Que dalle. Soit ce point est à moi, soit il est à l'Amok.
> Moi je dis qu'il est à moi. Sans moi, y'a pas la réplique d'Amok.
> BackCat, t'en penses quoi ?
> 
> ...



Je suis flatté de me retrouver en si noble compagnie, même si je ne sais pas trop bien pourquoi. Qu'importe le flacon pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse.


----------



## rezba (4 Avril 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Je suis flatté de me retrouver en si noble compagnie, même si je ne sais pas trop bien pourquoi. Qu'importe le flacon pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse.





Même alem, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il ait tout suivi.


----------



## tirhum (4 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4225914 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai supprimé les fils du jour. Le cdb a disparu mais ils sont toujours comptés.


"License to kill" ?!....   








Peux même plus citer, tu effaces tout !...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2007)

Héééééééé! Mais on vire au Maoïsme ici....


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Même alem, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il ait tout suivi.



_je suis rien du tout moi faut dire sauf le fil du vent _

_et arrête de m'appeler "gros", après ta fille elle fait pareil ! _


----------



## gKatarn (4 Avril 2007)

Pas "gros"... juste "envelopp&#233;" &#169;Obelix  :love:


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2007)

_toi le chauve ! 
_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4226608 a dit:
			
		

> _toi le chauve !
> _


Il n'est pas chauve! 
Il est juste confronté à un déficit capillaire...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Avril 2007)

...d&#233;ficit lui-m&#234;me provoqu&#233; par une tondeuse en mode "sans cale" 

merci tr&#232;s cher Patoch' de r&#233;tablir une v&#233;rit&#233; outrageusement d&#233;form&#233;e par un petit gros  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> ...déficit lui-même provoqué par une tondeuse en mode "sans cale"



Pourquoi? On peut l'utiliser autrement?...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Avril 2007)

On peut oui... mais seuls les vrais connaisseurs des raffinements de cet outil indispensable l'utilisent sans cale. Je ne doutais pas de te voir l'utiliser ainsi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> On peut oui... mais seuls les vrais connaisseurs des raffinements de cet outil indispensable l'utilisent sans cale. Je ne doutais pas de te voir l'utiliser ainsi



Bah... C'est à dire que j'ai récupéré celle du chien de mon frère qui est mort il y a un paquet d'années (Le chien, hein...) et y'avait rien d'autre dans la boite


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> ...déficit lui-même provoqué par une tondeuse en mode "sans cale"
> 
> merci très cher Patoch' de rétablir une vérité outrageusement déformée par un petit gros  :love:



_je n'ai rien apprendre des gros chauves dont les enfants font des expériences capillaires approximatives! _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4226635 a dit:
			
		

> _je n'ai rien apprendre des gros chauves dont les enfants font des expériences capillaires approximatives! _



Je n'ai pas commis le crime d'être père


----------



## JPTK (4 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... C'est à dire que j'ai récupéré celle du chien de mon frère qui est mort il y a un paquet d'années (Le chien, hein...) et y'avait rien d'autre dans la boite



Moi ça me dégoûte un peu ces histoires de tondeuse car ça me rappelle mon cousin qui est mort en taillant la haie avec le "filmo"(oui c'est comme ça qu'il l'appelait) qui est passé autour de sa tête et qui lui a arraché les testicules, une fin horrible...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4226635 a dit:
			
		

> _je n'ai rien apprendre des gros chauves dont les enfants font des expériences capillaires approximatives! _



Mais qui est gros ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Mais qui est gros ?



Oui... Au fait?...


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Au fait?...


_Jaipatoukompri ! sinon BackCat le charrierai pas comme &#231;a ! 
_


----------



## JPTK (4 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4226668 a dit:
			
		

> _Jaipatoukompri ! sinon BackCat le charrierai pas comme ça !
> _





Je ne suis pas gros


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pas "gros"... juste "enveloppé" ©Obelix  :love:





			
				[MGZ] alèm;4226608 a dit:
			
		

> _toi le chauve !
> _





			
				[MGZ] alèm;4226635 a dit:
			
		

> _je n'ai rien apprendre des gros chauves dont les enfants font des expériences capillaires approximatives! _



ALors, voilà, on imagine, on imagine, on se fait des idées, 
on voit la vie en rose (surtout avec le printemps, un coup de soleil est vite attrapé  
Et pas une seule photo !  

on se demande ce que font les modérateurs !


----------



## gKatarn (4 Avril 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Et pas une seule photo !



Tiens, issu d'un rapport de mission en territoire hostile  :love:


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tiens, issu d'un rapport de mission en territoire hostile  :love:
> 
> http://gkatarn.free.fr/misc/PatochmanAndTrooper.png



Encore des photos trafiquées pour couverture de revue de mode.
J'espérais du documentaire, du vécu, du reportage.

Enfin, peut-être à Visa pour l'image, en septembre,
Je vois bien un sujet qui ferait un boeuf, c'est sur les enveloppés sans fourrure
 mais j'hésite pour la promo sur les affiches : 

"Ils ont tout de l'oeuf, mais ça fait longtemps qu'ils en sont sortis"
"C'est rond et c'est rose mais ça n'a pas la queue en tire-bouchon, enfin en général"
"Spécial design : lisse comme un miroir, et pourtant çà ne réfléchit pas"

Bon, je crois que je cherche des embrouilles :rose:   Faut m'excuser, c'est le fait d'être en congé qui m'est monté à la tête, pas encore lisse


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4226668 a dit:
			
		

> _Jaipatoukompri ! sinon BackCat le charrierai pas comme &#231;a !
> _


Je ne le charie pas.


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2007)

génial...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2007)

CHARRIE II - la haine ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je ne suis pas gros


En tant que spécialiste de la question, je réclame la possibilité de procéder moi-même à une expertise. :love:


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> En tant que spécialiste de la question, je réclame la possibilité de procéder moi-même à une expertise. :love:



Désolé mais je crois qu'elle ne va pas être d'accord


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> En tant que spécialiste de la question, je réclame la possibilité de procéder moi-même à une expertise. :love:





jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Désolé mais je crois qu'elle ne va pas être d'accord



Tout le monde ne veut pas donner à l'expert ce que son ex perd !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tout le monde ne veut pas donner &#224; l'expert ce que son ex perd !


C'est parce qu'on sait que l'expert tease et bacle h&#233; !


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2007)

Et vous expérez que je vais trouver ça drôle


----------



## Amok (5 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> En tant que spécialiste de la question, je réclame la possibilité de procéder moi-même à une expertise. :love:



Toutes les occases sont bonnes, je vois ! :love:


----------



## Bassman (5 Avril 2007)

Pffff et moi qui r&#234;ve de me faire expertiser&#8230;

Naaaan Doc, je d&#233;conne :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Amok (5 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4227054 a dit:
			
		

> Pffff et moi qui rêve de me faire expertiser
> 
> Naaaan Doc, je déconne :affraid: :affraid:



En ce qui me concerne, je me suis fait expertiser par le Docteur lors de mon passage parisien pour l'AE.
Ce n'est pas très agréable sur le moment, il faut bien l'avouer, mais ensuite on se sent bien mieux, limite rassuré. On voit bien que le diplôme est tout frais, il y a encore quelques tâtonnements, des hésitations de diagnostic et des va et viens inutiles un peu lassants dans l'application du traitement, mais comme ca ne dure que quelques minutes, ce n'est pas le bout du monde.

Ce qui m'a le plus étonné, c'est le tatouage malabar un peu effacé : ca ne fait pas très sérieux pour un médecin.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ce qui m'a le plus étonné, c'est le tatouage malabar un peu effacé : ca ne fait pas très sérieux pour un médecin.


Tu me navres Mais tu me navres !


----------



## Luc G (5 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Toutes les occases sont bonnes, je vois ! :love:



Et en plus, le pauvre jptk se fait traiter d'occasion
Et c'est Amok qui dit ça ; on croit rêver !


----------



## Amok (5 Avril 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Et en plus, le pauvre jptk se fait traiter d'occasion
> Et c'est Amok qui dit &#231;a ; on croit r&#234;ver !



Dieu merci, je ne suis pas neuf, ce serait grave !

Par contre, question m&#233;canique c'est nickel : le bas de caisse impec, les amortisseurs comme sortis d'usine et le levier de vitesse gain&#233; d'un cuir si fin que je suis le seul animal &#224; l'avoir l&#233;gu&#233; &#224; Herm&#232;s de mon vivant.

Le parall&#233;lisme, je l'avoue, m&#233;rite un petit r&#233;glage : j'ai du prendre trop de trottoirs. Quelques rayures sur la carrosserie, mais rien de bien terrible qui ne r&#233;siste &#224; un coup de toile &#233;meri.

Bref, si tout va bien, de quoi faire encore quelques kilom&#232;tres ! 

Par contre j'en connais qui, bien que mod&#232;les plus r&#233;cents, semblent mont&#233;s sur des manches d'eskimos, ont la peinture cloqu&#233;e et la bo&#238;te qui craque a chaque acc&#233;l&#233;ration ! En v&#233;rit&#233;, je vous le dis : faire la route avec un mill&#233;sime de ce type l&#224;, c'est l'assurance du confort et l'impression de voyager en premi&#232;re !


----------



## Bassman (5 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Dieu merci, je ne suis pas neuf, ce serait grave !
> 
> Par contre, question mécanique c'est nickel : le bas de caisse impec, les amortisseurs comme sortis d'usine et le levier de vitesse gainé d'un cuir si fin que je suis le seul animal à l'avoir légué à Hermès de mon vivant.
> 
> ...



Ouais ben c'pas ma faute si j'ai eu un accident  


Hein ? on parlait pas de moi ? :rose:


Je sors


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Avril 2007)

Il a bon dos le lustre.
Elle est belle la patine. 

Faut quand m&#234;me pas confondre prestige de l'&#226;ge et d&#233;liquescence. 
D&#233;j&#224; que certains confondent ici kilom&#232;tres et centaines de m&#232;tres...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> faire la route avec un mill&#233;sime de ce type l&#224;, c'est l'assurance du confort et l'impression de voyager en premi&#232;re !



Apr&#232;s were wolf, voil&#224; qu'il vire "poule man" l&#224; m&#233;nant !


----------



## WebOliver (5 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> En v&#233;rit&#233;, je vous le dis : faire la route avec un mill&#233;sime de ce type l&#224;, c'est l'assurance du confort et l'impression de voyager en premi&#232;re !



Ah tiens, j'aper&#231;ois une autostoppeuse... Mais, mais, c'est Cr...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Toutes les occases sont bonnes, je vois ! :love:


C'est à dire que sur un malentendu, ça peut toujours marcher... On sait jamais...


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Avril 2007)

Et voilà.
Un nouveau copain, Snoog, avait ouvert un super fil, à peine j'ai le temps d'écrire un chouette petit texte bien rigolo qu'un modo zélé supprime.

Rezba a raison pour une fois : ils sont égoistes les salauds.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2007)

Je viens de la page d'accueil.
Comment ça les modos suppriment des discutions nulles avant que nous ayons tous eu le temps d'y poster la même suite de vannes foireuses que dans la précédente discution nulle sous je ne sais quel pretexte abscon ?

Ils ont le droit de faire ça ?

C'est de la censure, ça !

J'suis sûr qu'il était bien ce snoog !
(impossible d'avoir son profil public, donc peu de post et déjà une fermeture au bar, c'est prometteur...)


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Avril 2007)

En plus, c'&#233;tait un fil introspectif, voire m&#233;taphysique.

C'est vrai qu'un fil sur le BTP, &#231;a peut donner l'occasion de parler du fondement dernier des choses.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2007)

Et puis revoilà snoog - message 1, déjà au bar, je n'y comprend déjà rien.
Comme une odeur de double-pseudo.

Bof.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2007)

C'est bien mon avis&#8230;
Sinon, son seul post est dans le fil des fumeurs qui ne veulent plus en &#234;tre&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Avril 2007)

Mais bien sur! 

Moi je dis : c'est encore Rezba qui fait le con.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2007)

rezba faisant des posts d'une demi-ligne avec un smiley au bout ?

Mouais.....

Remarque, je n'ai rien compris, c'est un indice.

Quel acteur, ce rezba !
Il a fait l'ActorStudio, pour sûr !


----------



## Luc G (5 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4227170 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben c'pas ma faute si j'ai eu un accident



il me semble que sur un autre fil, ça débattait déjà sur la confusion entre les verbes être et avoir. Ah non, c'était pas MacGé ? :rose: 
Pourtant ça aurait du


----------



## Bassman (5 Avril 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> il me semble que sur un autre fil, &#231;a d&#233;battait d&#233;j&#224; sur la confusion entre les verbes &#234;tre et avoir. Ah non, c'&#233;tait pas MacG&#233; ? :rose:
> Pourtant &#231;a aurait du



 j'ai rien pan&#233; l&#224; le pourquoi du comment tu dis &#231;a&#8230;

Sinon pour snoog, c'est vrai que &#231;a fait un peu double pseudo mais l'ip donne rien


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Avril 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et voilà.
> Un nouveau copain, Snoog, avait ouvert un super fil, à peine j'ai le temps d'écrire un chouette petit texte bien rigolo qu'un modo zélé supprime.
> 
> Rezba a raison pour une fois : ils sont égoistes les salauds.


Il avait l'air sympa le sujet de snoog, si l'on en croit le _pitch_ de Backcat. 

Sont pas pr&#234;teurs ces modos.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4227538 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rien pan&#233; l&#224; le pourquoi du comment tu dis &#231;a&#8230;
> 
> Sinon pour snoog, c'est vrai que &#231;a fait un peu double pseudo *mais l'ip donne rien*


C'est bobby! L'autre jour il me parlait &#224; la cave sur ichat des diff&#233;rents moyens d'aller pourrir un forum dans lequel on est banni. 

C'est lui qui se chauffe, &#224; tous les coups.


----------



## Bassman (5 Avril 2007)

J'ai une super m&#233;ga id&#233;e (si si v&#233;ridique)

En prenant en compte que :

- Les modos sont des enfoir&#233;s.
- Ces raclures ferment les topic sans qu'on ait le temps de poster pleins de trucs super bien dedans
- Les modos sont des belles  enflures


Pourquoi on flooderait pas le profil en commentaire ? 

Bassou, inventeur de concepts super moderne que personne y a pens&#233; avant


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2007)

Il est surtout malgache&#8230; &#199;a _disculperait_ le chauve, d&#233;j&#224;.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4227545 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une super m&#233;ga id&#233;e (si si v&#233;ridique)
> 
> En prenant en compte que :
> 
> ...


Non, non. Rien.


----------



## Bassman (5 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Non, non. Rien.


J'ai bien le droit de r&#233;inventer l'eau chaude de temps en temps moi aussi


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Il avait l'air sympa le sujet de snoog, si l'on en croit le _pitch_ de Backcat.
> 
> Sont pas pr&#234;teurs ces modos.


Et c'est l&#224; que ton Bobby, toujours aussi pr&#233;voyant, pr&#233;venant et tout le bordel, te sert sur un plateau ce que tu as tant esp&#233;r&#233;.

*[paf!]
*bisous by Nephou

Alors merci qui?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Avril 2007)

Depuis quand t'es archiviste? Fais gaffe quand m&#234;me, y'en a qui ont mal tourn&#233;. 

_Bon, faut dire aussi qu'ils &#233;taient mal partis. _


----------



## Nephou (5 Avril 2007)

dites&#8230; en passant&#8230; si &#171; et dire que j&#8217;ai loup&#233; &#231;a &#187; est ferm&#233; c'est pas pour rien

_bisous by Nephou_


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Avril 2007)

Ben c'est que quand j'ai &#233;dit&#233; ma r&#233;ponse (d&#233;j&#224; d&#233;sopilante) pour en faire un monument de dr&#244;lerie (il manquait une ou deux vannes) le Vbubull m'a dit "nan nan missi&#233;, &#231;a pas possib' un enfoir&#233; de modo pas partageur pour deux sous a supprim&#233; tout le bouzin".

Du coup moi, comme la page &#233;tait toujours l&#224; devant moi, avant de cliquer sur un autre truc au hasard en gueulant, PAF, j'ai fait une chouette capture en pensant aux copains. 

Ouais, je sais, je suis over malin.  

D'ailleurs tiens.
Je propose quon fasse pareil avec tous les sujets bien poucrates qu'on voit au bar.
Comme &#231;a d&#233;s que c'est ferm&#233;, on vient coller nos captures ici pour en discuter tranquillou autour d'un verre, d&#233;contract&#233; du gland et tout. 
Hein oui, hein &#231;a c'est une id&#233;e qu'elle est bonne, hein oui?


EDIT : Nephou tu m'otes les mots de la bouche!
Justement dans "et dire..." il manquait les captures!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Avril 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben c'est que quand j'ai &#233;dit&#233; ma r&#233;ponse (d&#233;j&#224; d&#233;sopilante) pour en faire un monument de dr&#244;lerie (il manquait une ou deux vannes) le Vbubull m'a dit "nan nan missi&#233;, &#231;a pas possib' un enfoir&#233; de modo pas partageur pour deux sous a supprim&#233; tout le bouzin".
> 
> Du coup moi, comme la page &#233;tait toujours l&#224; devant moi, avant de cliquer sur un autre truc au hasard en gueulant, PAF, j'ai fait une chouette capture en pensant aux copains.
> 
> ...


:love: 

Tu me fais penser au type qui dit du mal de son boss sans s'apercevoir  qu'il est juste derri&#232;re. J'adore.


----------



## Amok (5 Avril 2007)

Dites donc, les Pipo et Mario du forum, si on vous gêne il faut le dire : surtout n'hésitez pas !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Dites donc, les Pipo et Mario du forum, si on vous gêne il faut le dire : surtout n'hésitez pas !


Tu parles bien de Nephou et Bobby?


----------



## Amok (5 Avril 2007)

Regarde derrière toi, Ed...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2007)

moi j'ai pas envie de lire  en arriere les 4 pages qui ont eté posté en 48 heures
mais....j'aimerais quand meme savoir a quel niveau se situe aujourd'hui l'egoisme des canins  

c'est possible avoir un p'ti resumé ?  

je demande trop ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2007)

A peu pr&#232;s au m&#234;me niveau que celui des personnes qui ne respectent pas les r&#232;gles en postant des photos apr&#232;s l'heure.

Je sens que je vais poster des oiseaux encore 8-10 jours tiens&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4227873 a dit:
			
		

> A peu près au même niveau que celui des personnes qui ne respectent pas les règles en postant des photos après l'heure.
> 
> Je sens que je vais poster des oiseaux encore 8-10 jours tiens





j'ai effacé mon oiseau qui etait en retard de 1h30 .......tu peux rentrer tes griffes


----------



## Bassman (6 Avril 2007)

Et voila, encore ces vils malfaisant qui font mumuse dans un fil sans nous... Pfffff


Enfoir&#233;s de modos, je vous dis zut !


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4228135 a dit:
			
		

> Enfoirés de modos, je vous dis zut !




Nan nan nan, tu es trop dur là.
Ils ont quand même fait un truc bien récemment : bannir Ed de ce sujet.


----------



## rezba (6 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Depuis quand t'es archiviste? Fais gaffe quand même, y'en a qui ont mal tourné.
> 
> _Bon, faut dire aussi qu'ils étaient mal partis. _




Note : Demander à ce que Ed soit banni.



bobbynountchak a dit:


> EDIT : Nephou tu m'otes les mots de la bouche!
> Justement dans "et dire..." il manquait les captures!



Mettre bobby dans la même demande.


----------



## Bassman (6 Avril 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Nan nan nan, tu es trop dur là.



Je sais, les mots sont dur, mais ça venait du coeur


----------



## Irish whistle (6 Avril 2007)

Bijour,

Resortie des chaussettes à manches courtes, et des jeans sans manches du tout, en bref, et ce n'est pas pour me vanter, mais.... IL FAIT BEAU !!!
"Marcel il est dix heures et mon verre de pastis est vide, faut faire quequechose!
bisous à tous


----------



## Bassman (6 Avril 2007)

Irish whistle a dit:


> Bijour,
> 
> Resortie des chaussettes à manches courtes, et des jeans sans manches du tout, en bref, et ce n'est pas pour me vanter, mais.... IL FAIT BEAU !!!
> "Marcel il est dix heures et mon verre de pastis est vide, faut faire quequechose!
> bisous à tous


J'sais pas ce que tu fumes, mais c'est fort dis don&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Avril 2007)

Les gars on NE SE MOQUE PAS!
Ce serait donner trop raison au chat tout niqu&#233; qui fait rien qu&#224; nous casser du suc' su'l'dos dans un fil ou qu'on peut pas r&#233;pondre.


 

EDIT : et voil&#224;, trop tard.


----------



## Irish whistle (6 Avril 2007)

extrèmement flattée bassou

heureuse de te revoir:love: :love: 



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4228156 a dit:
			
		

> J'sais pas ce que tu fumes, mais c'est fort dis don


----------



## Bassman (6 Avril 2007)

Heureuse de me revoir ? 

Merde&#8230; qui c'est &#8230; On a couch&#233; ensemble ? 


Tain je devais en tenir une bonne encore moi tiens&#8230; :rose:


----------



## Irish whistle (6 Avril 2007)

là je suis outrée!! 

Qui c'est ? ben une revenante, Christelle de Paris, puis d'irlande, puis désormais en France, joueuse d'harmonica blabla
Si après ca tu ne me remet pas (si j'ose dire) je te parle plus na!!!!



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4228163 a dit:
			
		

> Heureuse de me revoir ?
> 
> Merde qui c'est  On a couché ensemble ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2007)

Irish whistle a dit:


> Bijour,
> 
> Resortie des chaussettes &#224; manches courtes, et des jeans sans manches du tout, en bref, et ce n'est pas pour me vanter, mais.... IL FAIT BEAU !!!
> "Marcel il est dix heures et mon verre de pastis est vide, faut faire quequechose!
> bisous &#224; tous


*Merci de rester dans le non-sujet.
*
d&#233;barquer comme &#231;a d'on ne sait o&#249;, faire comme si on avait tous lutin&#233; des boulons ensemble, alors qu'on ne te conna&#238;t ni des l&#232;vres ni des dents, va falloir revoir la technique d'approche hein ?
Ici, c'est un bar de dockers, faut rentrer casqu&#233; et &#233;viter de se foutre des tauliers comme des usag&#233;s. Euh&#8230; usagers, pardon.

Alors on se reprend. Tout de suite !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2007)

Irish whistle a dit:


> là je suis outrée!!
> 
> Qui c'est ? ben une revenante, Christelle de Paris, puis d'irlande, puis désormais en France, joueuse d'harmonica blabla
> Si après ca tu ne me remet pas (si j'ose dire) je te parle plus na!!!!



T'énerve pas, tu sais, un troll, c'est un peu comme un shaddock, ça a un cerveau à quatre cases, chaque nouvelle entrée chasse la plus ancienne, et t'as été un moment absente


----------



## Irish whistle (6 Avril 2007)

comme la formule consacrée, "j'mennerve pas j'explique LOL"

Je sais j' ai été absente un bout, dois je aller au bureau du directeur pour un billet d'absence?




Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'énerve pas, tu sais, un troll, c'est un peu comme un shaddock, ça a un cerveau à quatre cases, chaque nouvelle entrée chasse la plus ancienne, et t'as été un moment absente


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2007)

Non. C'est pas que tu as &#233;t&#233; absente, c'est juste que tu as moins de 2000 posts.
Tu n'existes pas encore. La nuance est sensible quand m&#234;me&#8230;


----------



## Irish whistle (6 Avril 2007)

aller rentre tes griffes, la quantité soit! mais la qualité.....ah lala un vieux débat



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4228189 a dit:
			
		

> Non. C'est pas que tu as été absente, c'est juste que tu as moins de 2000 posts.
> Tu n'existes pas encore. La nuance est sensible quand même


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2007)

La qualit&#233; n'a pas cours par ici. Merci de vous rendre dans les forums techniques&#8230;

Allez hop !

En plus je suis la seule cat&#233;gorie de chat aux griffes non r&#233;tractiles.


----------



## Irish whistle (6 Avril 2007)

la chose est donc entendue....

En revanche tu ne m'en voudras pas de te siffler dans tes oreilles sensibles. Les chats ont horreur de mon whistle  



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4228194 a dit:
			
		

> La qualité n'a pas cours par ici. Merci de vous rendre dans les forums techniques
> 
> Allez hop !
> 
> En plus je suis la seule catégorie de chat aux griffes non rétractiles.


----------



## gKatarn (6 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4228177 a dit:
			
		

> ... faut rentrer casqué...



C'est bon, je suis équipé de série


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2007)

Irish whistle a dit:


> la chose est donc entendue....
> 
> En revanche tu ne m'en voudras pas de te siffler dans tes oreilles sensibles. Les chats ont horreur de mon whistle


Je n'ai horreur de rien moi. Sauf des casse-burnes&#8230;


----------



## Bassman (6 Avril 2007)

Irish whistle a dit:


> l&#224; je suis outr&#233;e!!
> 
> Qui c'est ? ben une revenante, Christelle de Paris, puis d'irlande, puis d&#233;sormais en France, joueuse d'harmonica blabla
> Si apr&#232;s ca tu ne me remet pas (si j'ose dire) je te parle plus na!!!!



Ouais bon en m&#234;me temps tu changes de lieu, de pseudo et tout le toutim...

J'ai une petite m&#233;moire moi...


Bon vala, content de te revoir Christelle


----------



## Irish whistle (6 Avril 2007)

ok je ne souvenais plus de ce pourquoi j'étais partie des forums MacG

Maintenant ça va le mémoire m'est revenue

bye



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4228214 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai horreur de rien moi. Sauf des casse-burnes


----------



## Irish whistle (6 Avril 2007)

moi zossi Bassou.....

Quand au fait que nous n'ayons pas couché ensemble, comment dire? La différence d'age et peut être tes gouts trop prononcé pour le hard rock.....   

Sinon question physique c'était au poil, si j'ose dire :love: :love: 



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4228215 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais bon en même temps tu changes de lieu, de pseudo et tout le toutim...
> 
> J'ia une petit mémoire moi...
> 
> ...


----------



## gKatarn (6 Avril 2007)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]J'ai une petite mémoire moi...[/QUOTE]

Oui, 4 cases, on sait


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2007)

> ok je ne souvenais plus de ce pourquoi j'&#233;tais partie des forums MacG
> 
> Maintenant &#231;a va le m&#233;moire m'est revenue
> 
> bye



On aurait pu te le rappeler &#224; la prochaine bouffe du mois


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2007)

Irish whistle a dit:


> ok je ne souvenais plus de ce pourquoi j'&#233;tais partie des forums MacG
> 
> Maintenant &#231;a va le m&#233;moire m'est revenue
> 
> bye




Non non reviens !! M&#234;me si je suis insignifiant je pense qu'il parlait (entre autres) de moi en fait !!


----------



## Amok (6 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4228246 a dit:
			
		

> la prochaine bouffe du mois



Ce que j'aime chez toi, c'est l'absence totale de pitié.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2007)

> Non non reviens !! M&#234;me si je suis insignifiant je pense qu'il parlait de moi en fait !!


Mytho&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez toi, c'est l'absence totale de piti&#233;.  :love:


Oui, hein ?  Et d'humour aussi, t'as oubli&#233;


----------



## Irish whistle (6 Avril 2007)

Ok Break time guys


----------



## Irish whistle (6 Avril 2007)

désolée du dernier post, depuis mon retour d'irlande j'ai tendance à me jeanclaudevandamiser


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Avril 2007)

Il flotte comme un délicat parfum de gaufre, là... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## gKatarn (6 Avril 2007)

Aperotimeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!! :love:


----------



## tirhum (6 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4228214 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai horreur de rien moi. Sauf des casse-burnes





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4228254 a dit:
			
		

> Mytho





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4228255 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, hein ?  Et d'humour aussi, t'as oublié


Il me reste de la bière... 
_(de luxe, évidemment !!...)_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Avril 2007)

Deux, trois quat'! (Sur l'air de "Elle descend de la montagne &#224; cheval")

Vive la bi&#232;re le bordel et la baston
O&#239; o&#239;!
Vive la bi&#232;re le bordel et la baston
O&#239; o&#239;!
Vive la bi&#232;re le bordel, vive la bi&#232;re le bordel, vive la bi&#232;re le bordel et la baston
O&#239; o&#239;!

Etc, ad nauseam...

:love:


----------



## Bassman (6 Avril 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Aperotimeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!! :love:



Arrêtes tu me fais envie, et je peux pas ici


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2007)

Rahhhh  Toute ma jeunesse  J'vais recirer mes doc&#8482; tiens


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Il me reste de la bi&#232;re...
> _(de luxe, &#233;videmment !!...)_


Dire que j'avais &#233;vit&#233; d'en parler pr&#233;cis&#233;ment   Et puis je suis pas tendu moi  Je suis comme &#231;a au naturel, tu le sais bien !


----------



## tirhum (6 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4228304 a dit:
			
		

> Dire que j'avais &#233;vit&#233; d'en parler pr&#233;cis&#233;ment


J'assume !... 
_"On" nous sert souvent &#231;a, en "d&#233;placement"... _:rateau:  





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4228304 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis je suis pas tendu moi  Je suis comme &#231;a au naturel, tu le sais bien !


'videmment !...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Avril 2007)

_*YIPIYA YA 
YA YOUPI YOUPIYAAAAA
YIPIYA YA 
YA YOUPI YOUPIYAAAAA
YIPIYA YA YA YOUPI 
YA YA YOUPI 
YA YA YOUPI YOUPIYAAAAA*_
   




:style: :style: :style:


----------



## Bassman (6 Avril 2007)

C'est la grande forme patoch


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4228316 a dit:
			
		

> C'est la grande forme patoch


J'aime bien quand il est primesautier comme &#231;a, son &#226;me d'enfant ressort d'un coup d'un seul, c'est tellement attendrissant.


----------



## gKatarn (6 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Deux, trois quat'! (Sur l'air de "Elle descend de la montagne à cheval")
> 
> Vive la bière le bordel et la baston
> Oï oï!
> ...



Au moins, c'est pas compliqué à retenir les paroles  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (6 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4228301 a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtes tu me fais envie, et je peux pas ici



Ben, déjà que tu bosses pas au taf, tu vas pas y prendre l'apéro en plus qd même


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2007)

Alors l&#224;, le dernier, j'vous l'ai souffl&#233; grave sous l'nez encore. Bande de mous du genou !


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Avril 2007)

Alors l&#224; les enfants, je ne veux pas faire ma mauvaise langue mais je pense qu'il s'agit d'un concours, je ne vois pas d'autre solution. 

Sans dec, pour le coup j'aimerais bien qu'il soit rest&#233; ouvert, pas pour y dire des conneries, mais pour que l'auteur ait le temps de nous fournir des explications sur sa d&#233;marche "intellectuelle". 

C'est l&#224; que c'est le plus grave : c'est pas que les modos nous emp&#234;chent de mettre des grosses tartines chiantes pour accabler le nioube qui a &#233;t&#233; pris d'un acc&#233;s de folie, c'est le fait que ces fermeture nous emp&#234;chent &#224; jamais de comprendre pourquoi, mais POURQUOI?!


(vous aurez remarqu&#233;, &#233;videmment, l'effort pour rester dans le sujet et tout le bordel.  )

EDIT : BackCat, &#231;a c'est m&#233;chant.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2007)

Il semble &#233;vident (moi, j'ai eu le temps de m&#234;me aller regarder les derni&#232;res contribution du nioube en question ) qu'il n'y avait AUCUNE d&#233;marche intellectuelle que ce soit l&#224;-dedans&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4228373 a dit:
			
		

> Il semble &#233;vident (moi, j'ai eu le temps de m&#234;me aller regarder les derni&#232;res contribution du nioube en question ) qu'il n'y avait AUCUNE d&#233;marche intellectuelle que ce soit l&#224;-dedans&#8230;


Nan mais sans dec, c'est des double pseudos, c'est pour d&#233;conner?


----------



## gKatarn (6 Avril 2007)

Bon, au lieu de trainer au bar virtuel certes particuli&#232;rement bien fr&#233;quent&#233;, direction le bar sur la terrasse pour l'ap&#233;ro et le BBQ. Adtaleur  :love:


----------



## Bassman (6 Avril 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Nan mais sans dec, c'est des double pseudos, c'est pour d&#233;conner?



J'ai moi m&#234;me du mal a croire que &#231;a puisse &#234;tre le fruit d'une pure nioubitude&#8230;

Edith : en fait &#224; la lecture de ces pr&#233;c&#233;dent posts, ce type est juste d&#233;rang&#233; dans sa t&#234;te.


----------



## gKatarn (6 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4228464 a dit:
			
		

> ce type est juste d&#233;rang&#233; dans sa t&#234;te.



Rien  que de tr&#232;s normal ici au Bar MacG, j'ai des noms


----------



## Bassman (6 Avril 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Rien  que de très normal ici au Bar MacG, j'ai des noms



Ouais y'en a beaucoup des comme ça au bar (bobby, ponk, patoch...) mais là, ils sont vachement nombreux dans sa tête


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2007)

Qu'est-ce que j'ai encore fait ?


----------



## Bassman (6 Avril 2007)

Rien tit ponk, rien du tout 

J'illustrais pour que le vieux g&#226;teux - enfin gKatarn, pasque si je pr&#233;cise pas, Amok va encore croire que je parle de lui - comprenne


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2007)

C'est marrant ce phénomène de vagues, quand même.

En début d'année, on a eu un paquet de pcistes à l'orthographe approximative venus nous évangéliser.

Là, des fois, tu ouvres le bar, t'as l'impression qu'il y a plus de sujets fermés que d'ouverts.

Mai devrait être tranquille et juin bordélique, c'est ça ?


----------



## Bassman (6 Avril 2007)

Pas s&#251;r...

Mai y'a pas mal de pont donc les gens pourront poster, sauf s'ils partent en ouacances.
En juin, les &#233;tudiants partiellisent alors a mon avis on aura la paix


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2007)

Ca s'en va et ça revient,
c'est fait de sujets crétins,
ça se vanne et ça se vexe, ça crie censure et ça pullule
comme une éruption de pustules,

Ca vous fait un post neuf à chaque courant d'air
passant dans le cerveau...
Ca comprend tout de travers et ça vous irrite en un mot.

Ca s'en va....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mai devrait être tranquille et juin bordélique, c'est ça ?



tu crois ?    

en mai il y a pas mal de ferié , les etudiants ont quartier libre avant leur exam'  


moi je suis l'exemple type : 
aujourd'hui ici c'est ferié et vu que on veut pas me laisser rentrer dans mon magasin (la galerie est fermé) pour faire la mise en place de  la promo qui commence demain je viens par ici passer mon temp


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2007)

Je fonctionne à l'envers : chez moi, j'ai toujours trop de trucs à faire, je ne viens pas trop sur MacGé, alors qu'au boulot, j'arrive toujours à trouver du temps pour traîner ici...

Donc : en mai, afflu de petits jeunes qui postent à tout va et pas de PonkHead pour leur faire une vanne poussive sur leur orthographe ?
Ah ouais...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Regarde derrière toi, Ed...


Ah ah! Que vois-je!?! 

Je reviens 24h plus tard et je suis débanni, sans même avoir eu à m'excuser auprès du grand tout. Amok, tu me déçois. 

_Bon, ceci dit, ça fait 15 jours que je peux plus retourner dans présentez-vous... 
_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> _Bon, ceci dit, ça fait 15 jours que je peux plus retourner dans présentez-vous...
> _


Ah bon? Toi aussi?...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> _ça fait 15 jours que je peux plus retourner dans présentez-vous...
> _





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah bon? Toi aussi?...





vous voulez dire que en 3 ans de presence sur le forum
vous ne vous etes pas encore presentés ?     


quelle politesse


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2007)

Vous y avez loupé de ces trucs de ouf...........


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Vous y avez loupé de ces trucs de ouf...........


Ouais. "Pr&#233;sentez vous" c'est l'&#233;clate.
Note bien, c'est vachement plus l'&#233;clate depuis que les deux autres y&#233;y&#233;s peuvent plus y aller.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2007)

Pipo et Bimbo accueillent les nouveaux,
Pipo dit un gros mot
et Bimbo se fâche avec les modos

qu'est-ce qui reste ?

Hein ?

Qui ?

Ben, mobyduck.


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pipo et Bimbo accueillent les nouveaux,
> Pipo dit un gros mot
> et Bimbo se fâche avec les modos
> 
> ...



En matière de bienvenutage (ou de bienvenutation) de petits nouveaux, tu oublies julrou qui s'est concocté un site à lui tout seul pour essayer de nous les confisquer.

Faudrait aller voir si ça marche


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pipo et Bimbo accueillent les nouveaux,
> Pipo dit un gros mot
> et Bimbo se fâche avec les modos
> 
> ...



Faut bien un groom pour tenir la porte.


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Avril 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Faudrait aller voir si ça marche



T'inquiète on s'en occupe...


----------



## Irish whistle (7 Avril 2007)

C'est Samedi, 21 degrés dans mon berry natal.
Donc bonne jounée z'à vous

PS: ca ressemble à du floud mais pas tant que ça



bobbynountchak a dit:


> T'inquiète on s'en occupe...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Avril 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> T'inqui&#232;te on s'en occupe...


C'est vrai, c'est vrai. 

Je te trouve l&#224;-bas beaucoup plus sympa, classe et tout et tout que sur MacG. C'est assez troublant d'ailleurs, un vrai d&#233;doublement de la personnalit&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2007)

Irish whistle a dit:


> C'est Samedi, 21 degr&#233;s dans mon berry natal.
> Donc bonne joun&#233;e z'&#224; vous
> 
> PS: ca ressemble &#224; du floud mais pas tant que &#231;a


Si. C'en est.

Pour les autres aussi si on regarde bien, la diff&#233;rence, c'est qu'ils font l'effort d'essayer de le planquer un peu, voire, d'&#234;tre amusants, int&#233;ressants et/ou fins selon leurs capacit&#233;s intins&#232;ques.

Ceci sonne donc le glas de ce fil.

F&#233;licitations.


----------

